# Auckland



## abcde12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm heading to Auckland for a 6-day trip. Any locations for photography that I must not miss there? I'm also in need of night skies to look at for Milky Way! Ideas and recommendations please!


----------

